# Stumptown Herf 04/24



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

There's a Don Pepin:ss event on the 24th of this month. I know I'll be there and thought I would invite the rest of you to join me!

I'm not sure what time it starts, but I'll be there shortly after 5 because of my new work schedule.

*Location:
Shilo Inn Beaverton Hotel
9900 Sw Canyon Rd, Portland, OR 97225
(503) 297-2551

Date:
4/24/08
Time:
5:00 p.m.ish*


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Damn it, Jim! I am out of town until the 25th.


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

No worries, Dave. There's still the big herf to be planned when both yourself and Mark return from vacation. Tripp, if all things hold true I'll be there that day. I'll call up the Shilo and ask if they know the schedule for the Don Pepin event.

And speaking of a Don Pepin event, I imagine Tripp will be "distracted". :r


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Ok, I am a bonehead...I return on the 23rd...I am going to be at this one! :ss


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

Woo woo! See you there!:tu



Bigwaved said:


> Ok, I am a bonehead...I return on the 23rd...I am going to be at this one! :ss


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

In case some of you Stumptown herf'ers might have been away.. *cough*cough*vstrommark*cough*, reminder.. a call to herfing!!

:tu


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

hey now, I can read. Still a bit tired from the date line thingy, tho. I plan to be there, provided that I can get out of the 6-9pm meeting that I have that night.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

okay gang, bring your calendars to this herf. We need to settle on a date for the "Herf at Mark's". I'm thinking it will be a Wednesday night or Saturday.

Surprisingly, all Wednesdays and Saturdays are presently open in May. Don't expect that to last. Many are making noise about the last 2 weekends of the month, so let's try to avoid that, okay?


----------



## BeerDefender (Jun 30, 2006)

Really looking forward to this...


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Tripp said:


> There's a Don Pepin:ss event on the 24th of this month. I know I'll be there and thought I would invite the rest of you to join me!
> 
> I'm not sure what time it starts, but I'll be there shortly after 5 because of my new work schedule.
> 
> ...


Bump


----------



## Vorb (Dec 10, 2007)

I'll be there ! :ss

Speaking of boneheads - I thought this was last week... when I couldn't make it.

Thanks for bumping this Mark - I would have missed it otherwise.

:chk


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

So.. what's the head-count at this point? I'm trying to figure out how many cigars to bring, or shall I just bring the entire box?

(because you know.. you do want a Punch RS #12 from '00..)


----------



## Vorb (Dec 10, 2007)

jquirit said:


> So.. what's the head-count at this point? I'm trying to figure out how many cigars to bring, or shall I just bring the entire box?
> 
> (because you know.. you do want a Punch RS #12 from '00..)


You're right - I count as 5 people.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

jquirit said:


> (because you know.. you do want a Punch RS #12 from '00..)


Those? Again?


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

vstrommark said:


> Those? Again?


Again? You've been holding out on me again, Mark?!


----------



## BeerDefender (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm there for sure. Jenny's dropping me off but I'm going to try to convince her to stay for a while until the smoke overwhelms her. I may also have another buddy going and/or Sam may show up after he gets out of class. I thought it was last week too. I was going to make it, but it would have been tight. This week is much better :tu


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Friendly bump. Remember, it's tonight so I'm looking forward to seeing you all in 5 to 6 hours.

:tu:ss


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

jquirit said:


> Friendly bump. Remember, it's tonight so I'm looking forward to seeing you all in 5 to 6 hours.
> 
> :tu:ss


Me too. I've been sick for the last few days, I'm feeling much better, but seem to have lost my voice, so I might be a bit quieter than normal. :-X


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Tripp said:


> Me too. I've been sick for the last few days, I'm feeling much better, but seem to have lost my voice, so I might be a bit quieter than normal. :-X


Classic...


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

We have company coming over tonight, so I may be in and out for this one. we will see.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Sorry, but company has precluded me from getting to the Shilo tonight. We need to schedule another one very soon though. :ss


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Bigwaved said:


> Sorry, but company has precluded me from getting to the Shilo tonight. We need to schedule another one very soon though. :ss


We even saved a seat for you, last night. You should of seen the cash offers we were getting for the seat. Standing room only, and we got there early to save up a table.

Plus, you missed some even better conversation that night. Check out my new title. That should say a lot.

:r


----------



## Vorb (Dec 10, 2007)

It was truly a righteous herf.

:ss


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

jquirit said:


> We even saved a seat for you, last night. You should of seen the cash offers we were getting for the seat. Standing room only, and we got there early to save up a table.
> 
> Plus, you missed some even better conversation that night. Check out my new title. That should say a lot.
> 
> :r


Family duties...thanks for saving me the seat.


----------

